# Where to find Castrol SLX OE 5w30



## vwutahman (Jun 30, 2006)

My dealer used this in my oil change, and now i need to find a quart as i'm a little low. Any ideas?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Where to find Castrol SLX OE 5w30 (vwutahman)*

Your dealer?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

make sure they give you the correct oil, since the 5w30 is a 504/507 oil


----------

